# The drought is over



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

On this corner anyway


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh oh... Somebody run over a hydrant?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Uh oh... Somebody run over a hydrant?


Contractor was using an auger to set a power pole.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

I bet he wishes he called Blue Stake.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Contractor was using an auger to set a power pole.


 Christ.

Can you guys afford to lose that much water?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Christ.
> 
> Can you guys afford to lose that much water?


 
Took about two hours for them to shut it down. We are not currently under any usage restrictions, that will change if we dont get some rain.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> ...... that will change if we dont get some rain.


Or you all keep poking holes in mains.......


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

typically fire hydrants (fire plugs) have a valve underneath a circular plate that is within a few feet of the actual hydrant. just get over there and use a large water meter key to turn it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It looks like Stillaround has been down there with his probe.....


----------

